# Anyone have HK rifles?



## VTDefender (Dec 24, 2006)

Well...a carbine in this case. This is an original HK94, first year of importation. The previous owner lost the box(damnit) but It did come with the accessory package.

It's my one and only HK but I love it. It will never wear a scope mount, flashlight, rail or any other tactical doodad. I love the 80's SWAT look and feel of this little sucker.


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

HK-51


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

VT, that is super sweet. I'd love to have 1. 9mm ammo is nice and cheap too


----------



## VTDefender (Dec 24, 2006)

Nice. Those are fun 










Yeah./....I should have been wearing eye protection.......I learned my lesson long since then


----------

